# Meeting Daddy's twin



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

This is so cute; love the looks on her face!!!!   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CugLuz8Ku7o


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cute.....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 12, 2014)

Funny, at least she didn't drop her pacifier!


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Funny, at least she didn't drop her pacifier!



She probably needed it for security - what??!  My Daddy's here...and there??!!


----------

